# Who remembers this fork one sided...



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 21, 2022)

I remember it but don't recall who made it or what year it was made.


----------



## rustyjones (Jul 21, 2022)

Kastan?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 21, 2022)

rustyjones said:


> Kastan?



Years. 1989 ??


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 21, 2022)

Made in Mexico?


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 21, 2022)

Wow, that's cool! I have the MTB version! 😆








All jokes aside,
Thanks for posting, I can't say I've ever seen a fork like that.

Appears there was a 26" version, too...


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 21, 2022)

Guess is officially came out in 1988
By make Linn Kastan


----------



## Mad Mike (Jul 28, 2022)

Wasn't kastan involed with Redline, and ventured out on his own?  the name is very famillar, but that was a long time ago......
i wouldn't trust a single leg =never!


----------

